# Mechlyfe Ratel



## MRHarris1 (18/8/19)

This looks interesting


















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy (18/8/19)

That does look interested and well thought out. Being a Mechlyfe product I’m worried the price is going to be on the high side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (27/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (3/10/19)

So this was posted by Vape Cartel 23 September 2019.



Did i miss all the reviews? or is it that bad that no one is talking about this device?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/10/19)

lesvaches said:


> So this was posted by Vape Cartel 23 September 2019.
> View attachment 179367
> 
> 
> Did i miss all the reviews? or is it that bad that no one is talking about this device?


No you didn't miss anything, it's currently only available in-store in Capetown, and unfortunately I'm not in Capetown. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/10/19)

Here is a review from Mike Vapes



Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/10/19)

Incoming rant 

When I read "Mechlyfe Ratel" I think of :







and








and









and then see its a regulated mod that looks like a juice bottle 
Shame on the lazy good for nothing that named this mod, for shame.
Next you'll see a Pod system named "Glocklyfe A10 Warthog" 
Stop it!

Rant over

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

